# Tasty Seiko 150M Pressure Tester



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Chaps just spotted a rather tasty Seiko 150m rated pressure tester>>>


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice, do you know what these retail for? I'm guessing a few grand.


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Just found the ebay auction, someone got a bargain at just under Â£500GBP


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

Should this not of been advertised as 16 Bar/ATM? Based on the scuba diver tables resource...

*Depth* *Pressure*

0 1 ATM/BAR

10M/33F 2 ATM/BAR

20M/66F 3 ATM/BAR

30M/99F 4 ATM/BAR

40M/131F 5 ATM/BAR

50M/164F 6 ATM/BAR

60M/197F 7 ATM/BAR

70M/231F 8 ATM/BAR

80M/264F 9 ATM/BAR

90M/297F 10 ATM/BAR

100M/330F 11 ATM/BAR

150M/495F 16 ATM/BAR

200M/660F 21 ATM/BAR


----------

